

A Mathematician, A Physicist and an Engineer... - superberliner
http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/~riesbeck/mathphyseng.html

======
oskarkv
'The mathematician sighs. "I'd like to talk to her, but first I have to cover
half the distance between where we are and where she is, then half of the
distance that remains, then half of that distance, and so on. The series is
infinite. There'll always be some finite distance between us."'

I doubt a real mathematician would reason this badly.

